# Clearblue fertility monitor or clearblue Advanced fertility monitor?



## positive4eva

Hi
I'm trying for baby number 2! I had my first one with ivf but until I dnt lose weight for another go of ivf I wanted to try naturally! I've read about both of them but dnt know which one is better? 
Has anybody tried? Any advice?
Thanx in advance


----------



## danceintherain

Hello

I used the original clear blue monitor for around 12 months. I found it very easy to use. As far as I remember it detects the days when estrogen begins to rise and also tests for the lh surge, giving two 'peak fertility' days. 

Having said that, it was completely useless for me as it turns out I ovulate fine, but we have other fertility issues. Personally I have reservations about the use of these monitors. They're only recommended for fertile couples anyway, who tbh may as well just have sex 2-3 times weekly and save money on expensive test sticks! 

I also seem to remember though that it's not recommended for those with very long cycles or those with PCOS as it could be inaccurate in these cases. These days I just look out for EWCM and this seems as good an indicator as any for my fertile days. 

Sorry if this sounds a bit negative. I'm sure there must be others on here that have found it helpful, so maybe they will chime in!

Good luck with baby number 2!


----------



## spudlin

Hi, I have a clearblue fertility monitor for sale if you are interested. Unfortunately as I don't ovulate naturally it is no use to me (found out after spending 50 quid plus sticks!!!) only tried it twice so like new


----------



## strawbs

The cbfm was amazing for me. I have pcos but conceived 5 times using it, did m/c 3 but I had 2 healthy babies after conceiving with it




Good luck 
Strawbs xx


----------



## Sheilaweb

I also found the cbfm very easy to use, and found the test strips cheapest on Amazon, although for us, it's use was futile as dr's believed our infertility was entirely down to me, when eventually my hubby was also diagnosed NOA.

Best of luck
Sheila


----------



## mrsowl

Hi

I have a clearblue fertility monitor for sale with test strips if anyone is interested? £35 or reasonable offer accepted... its helping no one in my cupboard!!

Xx


----------



## mrsowl

Ps

Please pm me if interested in the monitor, I'm rubbish at checking the boards regularly!


----------



## Millie-moo66

Hi everyone, my hubby and I have been TTC for 2 years. We have both undergone numerous tests, I've had 4 monthly blood tests which confirmed ovulation, I've also had a scan and an internal scan all of which have come back normal. My husband has had a sperm analysis and this came back as 50% so a bit low, the motility of his sperm was fine.
im also having Accupuncture to promote fertility and she has confirmed that I am ovulating way too early (averaging between day 6/7). I also use the clear blue advanced monitor and this also confirms early ovulation. This month however, I have been getting a "high" result from day 8 and it's now day 16 and I still have had a "high" reading does anyone now what this could mean? I haven't had a "peak" yet and I always have done in the past?
Any advice/help would be gratefully received x x x


----------



## danceintherain

Hi Millie

The monitor measures estrogen (the'high' days) and LH surge (peak days) It could mean one of two things. 

1. You didn't have an LH surge this month (or at least haven't had it yet). LH triggers ovulation. 
2. You had the LH surge but it wasn't high enough to register on the monitor.

It's quite common for women to have months with no ovulation every now and again. Another  sign of ovulation is EWCM around that time, so you could always look out for that.


----------



## Millie-moo66

Oh I see, ok well I did have the mucus (I think that was what you were referring to, I'm still learning the acronyms!) around day 7/8 so maybe I ovulated slightly later which would be great if that's the case.
Thank you for replying, because its made me feel slightly reassured now x


----------



## Manda07

i dont use either anymore. I found them too stressful.  I just take my BBT every morning.  I like to see the patterns in my temps.


----------

